# Couple Vids



## Down2Ride (Jan 6, 2011)

Here are a few vids of me on my bike. The first two are last year before I went into the motor. The last three are from last month. Have done a couple things to it since then with more to come!


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Sweet bike. First vids pretty cool.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

you like to have lost it in the first few seconds of the first vid lol, reminds me of last year when a buddy of mine did the same thing but the left side broke the ice and it tipped and dumped him in the freezing cold water lucky it was only about a foot deep


----------



## Down2Ride (Jan 6, 2011)

Yup. Good thing I had a strong hold on the bike.


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

1st video you almost kissed the ice.. but what was funnier was when your camera person feel in the icy water .. jumping your rene do you have the frame mod done


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice vids and bike!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that was cool


----------



## Prairie3004X4 (Jan 11, 2011)

That was fun to watch great videos!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE!!! :rockn:


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice! What work has the motor got?


----------



## Down2Ride (Jan 6, 2011)

No frame mod...its coming. AMR 960 cylinders/pistons @ 12.7:1. Mr. RPM GenII cams. Mr. RPM Race Intake. Mr. RPM 51mm TB. Only work done to the heads is the cam valley clearance for the cams. The heads will be coming off soon for some love. I've been putting it off because it is a PITA to take the intake off/on. Also need to get new gaskets before the teardown.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

That thing must haul!


----------



## Down2Ride (Jan 6, 2011)

No problem pulling the front wheels up in high from a 20mph punch, even with the 30s.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Down2Ride said:


> No problem pulling the front wheels up in high from a 20mph punch, even with the 30s.


Nice :rockn:


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

That things sick dude!

Good vid's!


----------

